# OP Amp Collection on EBAY



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

It's mine and I'm selling................

BB627 AD797 BB2604AP BB2134PA Burson Bybee Op Amp Collection LME49721MA | eBay


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

10 bucks


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Could def use some opa627


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Any buy it now price

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

could do some serious modding with that selection!

I thought those Burson were really expensive? How many of those are in this auction, I can't tell by the description...


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I had 6 in it AUDIO GD made, same thing............ 

all sold


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

your still a ****ing dumb ass


Victor_inox said:


> 10 bucks


----------

